# The Town Where Retirees Can't Retire



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I spotted this article this morning and thought that I'd share it here. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/retirement/the-town-where-retirees-cant-retire/ar-BBTEfDW?li=BBnb4R7

I grew up in a small,2 rural village that seems to be going through some similar changes. My Florida condo is located in close proximity to The Villages development in Florida, which is mentioned in the article. My husband and I are viewed as being the young'uns in our own development. In fact, the neighborhood handyman/contractor is a few years older than my husband. He was glad when we moved in so that he would no longer be the youngest! The Villages attracts so many retirees of varying ages that there are plenty of people with job skills who might be interested in continuing to work. While other seniors may wish to stay out of the job market or who pass away, there is a steady influx to replace them in the job market. Some areas aren't so fortunate...


----------

